# Preseason Game 1: Nets at Pacers 10.11.06



## Real

<CENTER>*​​**Preseason Game 1 *</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*New Jersey Nets (0-0) @ Indiana Pacers (0-0)*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*Wednesday, October 11th, 2006, Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*7:00 PM EST*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*TV Coverage: N/A*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*Radio Coverage: TBD*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">*Probable Starters:*</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">Click Picture for Player Profile</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Marcus Williams*</TD><TD>*Eddie House*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jamaal Tinsley*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Al Harrington*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Marquis Daniels*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TD>*David Harrison*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>​


----------



## Real

It seems I need to go to HTML training camp.

Yeah I know, I know, my tables suck and you're not fixing them.


----------



## Dumpy

Allegedly JON will probably not play tomorrow; something about the remaining charges in the brawl incident.


----------



## Guest

Real said:


> It seems I need to go to HTML training camp.
> 
> Yeah I know, I know, my tables suck and you're not fixing them.


holy ****, they're terrible. where's danny granger???


----------



## Guest

not to mention the other strip club brotha, jimmie hunter...


----------



## ZÆ

Real said:


> It seems I need to go to HTML training camp.
> 
> Yeah I know, I know, my tables suck and you're not fixing them.


You got that right, they are hideous.


----------



## Nets0416

Didn't Jackson shot somebody?


----------



## Real

Nets0416 said:


> Didn't Jackson shot somebody?


So? 

Cassidy killed a guy and got off free. (Of course now he is unconscious, being diapered and spoonfed mashed peas and corn at Jersey City Medical Center, but that's another story)

It's not right, but that's the way it is.


----------



## GMJigga

since when did they have marquis daniels? man i must have been under a rock or something...

anyway I totally blanked and forgot the preseason was this soon! awesome surprise lets see how these new guys pan out


----------



## MrCharisma

Eddie House may not play b/c of his swollen knee. I can't wait to hear about how Marcus does. This game won't be televised right?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

GMJigga said:


> since when did they have marquis daniels? man i must have been under a rock or something...


They trade Croshere for him, I think it was kind of early in the offseason.


----------



## AirJersey15

the game will be televised on NBALP


----------



## AJC NYC

Well like I always say
The nets will win


----------



## Guest

does anyone else notice danny granger is NOT there?!?!?! this is a travesty!


----------



## JCB

Net2 doing the preseason game threads. Nice.

We have to look at those tables all the time, now. :biggrin: You should center everybody's pic though. Would look nicer, IMO.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JCB said:


> Net2 doing the preseason game threads. Nice.


I'm going to try and come up with some new layout type thing for the regular season, just to change things up a bit. We'll see...depends how lazy I am, but I still got some time to come up with something, haha.


----------



## kconn61686

not on directv


----------



## Netted

kconn61686 said:


> Those with DIRECTV sports package will most likely be able to watch the game on FSI


I have Comcast League Pass I assume I get the game if DirectTV League Pass viewers do. 

Unless the blood sucking leeches at Comcast don't activate League Pass until the end of the month. :curse: 

I don't see a schedule for League Pass on either inDemand or NBA.com yet. They keep saying to check back.


----------



## Netted

kconn61686 said:


> not on directv


What are you talking about. I just went to DirectTV and look on the schedule it's there. Channel 752.

I wish I could see a listing for Comcast that actually said something.


----------



## ZÆ

Netted said:


> I have Comcast League Pass I assume I get the game if DirectTV League Pass viewers do.
> 
> Unless the blood sucking leeches at Comcast don't activate League Pass until the end of the month. :curse:
> 
> I don't see a schedule for League Pass on either inDemand or NBA.com yet. They keep saying to check back.


I ordered mine the other day and I still don't have NBA TV or LP yet, on all the channels they say for ordering information press info and they guy told me I'd have them in 20 minutes. So I called back because I thought something was wrong with my box and I thought I should be getting NBA TV already but if your having the same problem I think we have to wait until the 31st.


----------



## Netted

ZÆ said:


> I ordered mine the other day and I still don't have NBA TV or LP yet, on all the channels they say for ordering information press info and they guy told me I'd have them in 20 minutes. So I called back because I thought something was wrong with my box and I thought I should be getting NBA TV already but if your having the same problem I think we have to wait until the 31st.


Nope you don't get NBA-TV if you have Comcast. It's not part of their League Pass package. They want to **** you into paying an additional $4.95 a month.

See my tirade over here:http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4063839&postcount=4


----------



## ZÆ

Netted said:


> Nope you don't get NBA-TV if you have Comcast. It's not part of their League Pass package. They want to **** you into paying an additional $4.95 a month.
> 
> See my tirade over here:http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4063839&postcount=4


wow are you serious? I talked to them last night and they said they have no idea why I don't have it. **** :curse: They gave it to me last year.


----------



## Netted

ZÆ said:


> wow are you serious? I talked to them last night and they said they have no idea why I don't have it. **** :curse: They gave it to me last year.


The Comcast guy I spoke to went to the NBA.com website while I spoke with him and saw that it was suppose to be included (although it was footnoted to be in some markets). His system made no reference to including NBA-TV and he went around checking with other people to see if it was to be included the package. Nobody would say yes. The next day he said we were great customers and that he would give it to me with a year's credit so that I wouldn't leave for DirectTV.

I thought it would just activate with the League Pass package even though it didn't reference it in their system, but it never came on. Atleast not until he activated it seperately with the digital sports package and credited me. League Pass still shows nothing, but I think that is because there is nothing to show, yet.


----------



## Netted

According to the DirectTV listing for League Pass there is suppose to be 2 games tonight. Bos/Cavs and Mem/Hou. So if I can't see either of them then I'm calling Comcast again.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

since the yankees lost with disgrace (srry but its true)
shouldn't YES be airing all the NETS preseason games????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> since the yankees lost with disgrace (srry but its true)
> shouldn't YES be airing all the NETS preseason games????


 Knowing YES, they'll play yankees games from the last time they won the world series instead.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

ewww thats true ^
sooo there is no website that shows a live feed for tonite's game?


----------



## Netted

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> ewww thats true ^
> sooo there is no website that shows a live feed for tonite's game?


The game is tomorrow.


----------



## Fray

I just checked my DishNetwork and I don't think I am getting the game even though I have NBA TV/LP.


----------



## Netted

Netted said:


> According to the DirectTV listing for League Pass there is suppose to be 2 games tonight. Bos/Cavs and Mem/Hou. So if I can't see either of them then I'm calling Comcast again.


Anyone have DirectTV and see these games on it? If so I'll call Comcast and rip them a new one. Otherwise, I guess their listings are off too.


----------



## neoxsupreme

We'll win this 1. They don't have AJ to kill us this time.


----------



## ZÆ

Netted said:


> Anyone have DirectTV and see these games on it? If so I'll call Comcast and rip them a new one. Otherwise, I guess their listings are off too.


I'm on the phone with them now and I told them that I will be moving on to Direct TV, I just said I have every channel you offer, your internet and phone services and you will be loosing a valuable customer. The girl told me to hold on and she will go ask the supervisor what she can do.


----------



## HB

Netted said:


> According to the DirectTV listing for League Pass there is suppose to be 2 games tonight. Bos/Cavs and Mem/Hou. So if I can't see either of them then I'm calling Comcast again.


Those games are on. I watched the first half of the Mem/Hou game, and yes I have directtv


----------



## Netted

HB said:


> Those games are on. I watched the first half of the Mem/Hou game, and yes I have directtv


*******s! :curse: 

That means League Pass is broadcasting, but Comcast just hasn't turned the feed on. God I hate them.


----------



## ZÆ

HB said:


> Those games are on. I watched the first half of the Mem/Hou game, and yes I have directtv


I just switched to Direct tv, I am getting 250 more channels then I did with Comcast and it is $86 instead of $160. I am also getting free NFL ticket, HD channels and a DVR box for 1 year. I am staying with Comcast for my internet because the internet that Direct TV offered was Verizon DSL. NBA TV is included in the regular channels too.


----------



## Netted

ZÆ said:


> I just switched to Direct tv, I am getting 250 more channels then I did with Comcast and it is $86 instead of $160. I am also getting free NFL ticket, HD channels and a DVR box for 1 year. I am staying with Comcast for my internet because the internet that Direct TV offered was Verizon DSL. NBA TV is included in the regular channels too.


Lucky *******. I have too many sets in my house to make that switch.

So I called Comcast about the fact that DirectTV has the preseason games and I don't and they said that they get somethings that Comcast doesn't. So I asked when will it get turned on and they said there was no date and to keep tuning in to see. They also said they get some games that DirectTV doesn't and vice versa, which is a crock of ****.

So unless they miraculously activate it by 7:00 tomorrow I won't be watching Nets vs. Indy.

EVERYBODY THAT HAS COMCAST LEAGUE PASS NEEDS TO CALL AND INQUIRE ABOUT PRESEASON GAMES AND MAYBE IT WILL GET ACTIVATED SOONER.


----------



## Guest

How Come Nobody Notices Danny Granger Is Missing?!?!


----------



## jarkid

jermaine o'neal can't come,

and Stephen Jackson hold the pistol and went to the pub,

they both won't play this game...


----------



## ZÆ

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm going to try and come up with some new layout type thing for the regular season, just to change things up a bit. We'll see...depends how lazy I am, but I still got some time to come up with something, haha.


Good because I can't stand these ones (yours are fine when you do them but Real's are just horrible)


----------



## Guest

dannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygrangerdannygranger


----------



## JCB

Hey, Danny Granger is missing!

:wink:


----------



## Guest

JCB said:


> Hey, Danny Granger is missing!
> 
> :wink:


 :curse:  :upset: :soapbox: :banghead: :rocket: 


what the hell is a white banana? :wbanana:


----------



## ZÆ

Wait a minute... wheres Danny Granger?


----------



## #1NETSfan

ZÆ said:


> Wait a minute... wheres Danny Granger?


You didn't see Real Training Camp: The towel boys?













I'm kidding.


----------



## farouq710

The nba tv schedule is so messed up. NFL preseason games are a always a big deal but if your a bball fan you have to guy buy a damn package that probably won't have the preseason anyway. I have Time Warner and there is nothing interesting on YES or FOXsportsnetNY tonight. they're going to have a bunch of stupid talk shows instead of a preseason game. excuse my rant guys but I had to get that out. I can't wait until that new TV deal.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

I'm just testing a possible new layout for gamethreads..- but somehow, it ends up in the bottom of the page.. I know it's possibly just a minor error by me, I hate those pesky errors..

Anyway, besides the images that aren't in the right position yet (in the middle and the picture on the left), do you think it's ok so far?

<table width="767" border="0" bgcolor="#000000">
<tr>
<td rowspan="19"><img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/Nets_Logo_2.jpg" align="bottom"></td>
<td colspan="6"> <div align="center"><strong><font size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> <img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/nextgame.jpg" width="300" height="25">Next game</font> </strong> </div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="6"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/opponent.jpg" width="200" height="25"><br>
<strong>Indiana Pacers</strong> <br>
</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="6"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/venue.jpg" width="200" height="25"><br>
<strong>Conseco Fieldhouse</strong>, Indianapolis, IN</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="6"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/date.jpg" width="200" height="25"><br>
Wednesday, <strong>October 11th</strong>, 2006. <strong>7:00</strong> PM EST</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="6"><div align="center"><img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/coverage.jpg" width="200" height="25"></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="6"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong>TV</strong>: N/A <strong>Radio</strong>: TBD</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="6"> <div align="center"><img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/starters.jpg" width="200" height="25"><br>
<font color="#E0DFE3" size="-3" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">(Click Picture for Player Profile)</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="36"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"></font></div></td>
<td width="87"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_kidd/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_kidd.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
<td width="78"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vince_carter/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
<td width="62"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nenad_krstic/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/nenad_krstic.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
<td width="80"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_jefferson/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/richard_jefferson.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
<td width="70"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_collins/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_collins.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">J. Kidd</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">V. Carter</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">N. Krstic </font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">R. Jefferson </font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">J. Collins </font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">PPG</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">RPG</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">APG</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="6"> <div align="center"><img src="http://www.fcknyt.dk/nets/reserves.jpg" width="200" height="25"></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="36"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"></font></div></td>
<td width="87"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"></font></div></td>
<td width="78"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/clifford_robinson/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/clifford_robinson.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
<td width="62"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/draft2006/profiles/MarcusWilliams.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/mediacentralns/marcus_williams.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
<td width="80"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house/index.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/eddie_house.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a></font></div></td>
<td width="70"><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"></font></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Name</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">C. Robinson </font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">M. Williams </font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">E. House </font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">PPG</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">RPG</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">APG</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"><font color="#E0DFE3" size="-1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">0.0</font></div></td>
<td><div align="center"></div></td>
</tr>

</table>


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow that layout is mighty sick...hopefully you can fix the white space at the top and this would be the way to go!


----------



## GM3

Thats awesome, I'm not feeling the white at the bottom of the Nets logo though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> I'm just testing a possible new layout for gamethreads..- but somehow, it ends up in the bottom of the page.. I know it's possibly just a minor error by me, I hate those pesky errors..


 Damn, that is pretty fancy. I'll take a look at the HTML of it later...I think I have an idea why its getting pushed down so far (for whatever reason, spacing in the coding sometimes causes it to come out like that)


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Hey - great respons, I didn't see that comming - thanks... :biggrin: 

TM: Sounds great. I don't know how this board is set up, so it's difficult to set up HTML like I'm used to at my own site (www.fcknyt.dk - in case you want to read something about F.C. Copenhagen, my favourite soccer team.. oh, it's on danish by the way :angel: )..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Hey - great respons, I didn't see that comming - thanks... :biggrin:
> 
> TM: Sounds great. I don't know how this board is set up, so it's difficult to set up HTML like I'm used to at my own site (www.fcknyt.dk - in case you want to read something about F.C. Copenhagen, my favourite soccer team.. oh, it's on danish by the way :angel: )..


 Yeah, on here its a little different. I'll play around with it tonight and see what I can do. If I can get it displaying right, I'm all for using that in the gamethreads.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, on here its a little different. I'll play around with it tonight and see what I can do. If I can get it displaying right, I'm all for using that in the gamethreads.


Super! (hmm.. I don't think you guys use it at much as we do.. oh well..)

If you need some of the graphichs to be changed, or need some new ones, then let me know - allthough I'm still a rookie...


----------



## Dumpy

sometimes I feel like I'm 1,000 years old.

oh, and can someone please get a new picture of Krstic? Without the bandaid???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dumpy said:


> oh, and can someone please get a new picture of Krstic? Without the bandaid???


I was just wondering the other day if nba.com finally got a new one of him...guess not.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Dumpy said:


> oh, and can someone please get a new picture of Krstic? Without the bandaid???


Oh come on.. It makes him look like a Tru Warrior - Artest style baby!!

Radio: TBD. Is that an actual station, or short for To Be Determined?


----------



## Dumpy

to be determined, it is a very common acronym in the u.s.--nice job picking it up.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Oh come on.. It makes him look like a Tru Warrior - Artest style baby!!
> 
> Radio: TBD. Is that an actual station, or short for To Be Determined?


 to be determined.

For the most part its going to be 660AM. And a good amount of the games should be on Sirius too, but I haven't been able to find a schedule of when (NBA has 1 channel, but they broadcast several games a night on various channels. I'm assuming once the season gets here they'll put it up like they do with the NFL).


----------



## lukewarmplay

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Oh come on.. It makes him look like a Tru Warrior - Artest style baby!!
> 
> Radio: TBD. Is that an actual station, or short for To Be Determined?


it kind of makes him look like a muppet, but i like it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

lukewarmplay said:


> it kind of makes him look like a muppet, but i like it.


 :laugh:


----------



## JCB

Dumpy said:


> sometimes I feel like I'm 1,000 years old.
> 
> oh, and can someone please get a new picture of Krstic? Without the bandaid???


can't we just used the espn.com pictures of the guys? I always liked them better anyway . . . 

and nice layout Stefan. The HTML code on this board is whacky though. It counts the white-space differently. When you "enter", bbb thinks you actually mean to move down a space. But in Notepad, the white space is negligible. I hate it. You have to make everything all cluttered here.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JCB said:


> can't we just used the espn.com pictures of the guys? I always liked them better anyway . . .
> 
> and nice layout Stefan. The HTML code on this board is whacky though. It counts the white-space differently. When you "enter", bbb thinks you actually mean to move down a space. But in Notepad, the white space is negligible. I hate it. You have to make everything all cluttered here.


 I'll check out the espn pictures later. I'm not sure off hand the address for them, but I originally used nba.coms just because everything was the same. (Like I don't know off hand but as an example it'd be like nba.com/pictures/jason_kidd or nba.com/pictures/vince_carter...you'd just have to change the name.)

If espns links aren't complicated, then the switch is easy...otherwise it'd be no big deal to have them for the nets, but would be a pain to do for the other teams


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'll check out the espn pictures later. I'm not sure off hand the address for them, but I originally used nba.coms just because everything was the same. (Like I don't know off hand but as an example it'd be like nba.com/pictures/jason_kidd or nba.com/pictures/vince_carter...you'd just have to change the name.)
> 
> If espns links aren't complicated, then the switch is easy...otherwise it'd be no big deal to have them for the nets, but would be a pain to do for the other teams


 nah, espn doesn't do it that way. They assign numbers instead of names.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JCB said:


> nah, espn doesn't do it that way. They assign numbers instead of names.



I just checked...its crazy how they have it set up. It goes by draft order.

Say Kidd's link was like blahblahblah.espn.com/blahblah blah/2423.jpg

So then if you changed it to 2424.jpg it's a picture of Grant Hill...2422.jpg is a picture of Glenn Robinson, etc.


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I just checked...its crazy how they have it set up. It goes by draft order.
> 
> Say Kidd's link was like blahblahblah.espn.com/blahblah blah/2423.jpg
> 
> So then if you changed it to 2424.jpg it's a picture of Grant Hill...2422.jpg is a picture of Glenn Robinson, etc.


 How in the world did you figure that out? I would have never thought that it was draft order.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JCB said:


> How in the world did you figure that out? I would have never thought that it was draft order.


 I looked at the kidd one and thought maybe it was by team...like adding one would be someone else on the Nets. So then I tried and it was grant hill...so I tried a few more numbers, and as I went up it was where they were drafted relative to Kidd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I looked at the kidd one and thought maybe it was by team...like adding one would be someone else on the Nets. So then I tried and it was grant hill...so I tried a few more numbers, and as I went up it was where they were drafted relative to Kidd.


 But regardless of that...it'll be no big deal to display the Nets pictures with that, because they won't be changing. But I think it'll still be easiest to use the NBA.com ones for other teams just because it's easier to change


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Where can you view or listen to the game w/out broadband for NBA TV?


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Okay. Found something. For those of you that are unable to view the game on some form of TV or Web-TV, if you'll click on this link _Audio Leage Pass_ it will take you to the League Pass page. If you look under the NBA 24/7 column heading in the blue left hand column you'll find a link to Audio League Pass. Click that link and you'll be able to listen to all pre-season games for free. Audio League Pass is handy and for the price it is worth signing up for the regular season through the playoffs as you may not always be able to watch the games. Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

NBASCOUT2005 said:


> Okay. Found something. For those of you that are unable to view the game on some form of TV or Web-TV, if you'll click on this link _Audio Leage Pass_ it will take you to the League Pass page. If you look under the NBA 24/7 column heading in the blue left hand column you'll find a link to Audio League Pass. Click that link and you'll be able to listen to all pre-season games for free. Audio League Pass is handy and for the price it is worth signing up for the regular season through the playoffs as you may not always be able to watch the games. Enjoy! :cheers:


It's 10.16 PM now.. So I will go sleeping for two hours, so I can listen to the game live to*night
* :boohoo: .. Have you guys ever considered a change, so you follow the Danish time?

Please consider it... For me.


----------



## VC4MVP

NBASCOUT2005 said:


> Okay. Found something. For those of you that are unable to view the game on some form of TV or Web-TV, if you'll click on this link _Audio Leage Pass_ it will take you to the League Pass page. If you look under the NBA 24/7 column heading in the blue left hand column you'll find a link to Audio League Pass. Click that link and you'll be able to listen to all pre-season games for free. Audio League Pass is handy and for the price it is worth signing up for the regular season through the playoffs as you may not always be able to watch the games. Enjoy! :cheers:


Yay!! :wbanana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

NBASCOUT2005 said:


> Okay. Found something. For those of you that are unable to view the game on some form of TV or Web-TV, if you'll click on this link _Audio Leage Pass_ it will take you to the League Pass page. If you look under the NBA 24/7 column heading in the blue left hand column you'll find a link to Audio League Pass. Click that link and you'll be able to listen to all pre-season games for free. Audio League Pass is handy and for the price it is worth signing up for the regular season through the playoffs as you may not always be able to watch the games. Enjoy! :cheers:


 Good stuff. They had a free testing period last season, I can't remember if it was preseason or early in the season...either way its a nice find.


----------



## Noodfan

Damn! European NBA TV broadcasting preseason games and today its WAS vs CHI.


----------



## JCB

Don't forget to bet on the game.


----------



## Aurelino

So who is getting the game?


----------



## fruitcake

JCB said:


> Don't forget to bet on the game.


240+ mill on my nets.


----------



## Guest

i hope granger drops 50, 20, and 10. but the nets still win.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ah man its the pacers feed on the online thing...I remember listening to them last time and they are kind of...annoying.


----------



## kconn61686

f***** directv blacks out the Nets/Indy game, but I still get to watch boston play toronto on FS New England. damnit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

House, Boone, Carter and Nachbar all out tonight.


----------



## MrCharisma

Aurelino said:


> So who is getting the game?


Blah, I have to listen on NBA League Pass (Audio :curse: ) instead of watching it on the NBA League Pass that I paid for...


----------



## HB

kconn61686 said:


> f***** directv blacks out the Nets/Indy game, but I still get to watch boston play toronto on FS New England. damnit


Yay I take that back. The game is ON!!!!


----------



## kconn61686

check that on my comment before, the nets/indy game just came in for me after some FSN top 10 show was on..... those of you with sports package, 663 is it- i also dont have league pass so im good to go with just sports pack

HB you had the same difficulty I had?


----------



## HB

kconn61686 said:


> check that on my comment before, the nets/indy game just came in for me after some FSN top 10 show was on..... those of you with sports package, 663 is it- i also dont have league pass so im good to go with just sports pack
> 
> HB you had the same difficulty I had?


Yup, its rectified now

Wright is starting


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd, Wright, RJ, Nenad and Collins for the starting lineup.


----------



## MrCharisma

Wow, these guys got sooo hyped about the Pacers first score of the game (League Pass audio)


----------



## HB

This new ball will be a problem this year


----------



## Aurelino

"Collins _jumping_ for the Nets."

!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MrCharisma said:


> Wow, these guys got sooo hyped about the Pacers first score of the game (League Pass audio)


 :laugh: totally...I couldnt' remember what bothered me about them from last year, and now I know.


----------



## VC4MVP

wait does comcast get that also?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Aurelino said:


> "Collins _jumping_ for the Nets."
> 
> !!!


 I know, I got a chuckle out of that


----------



## HB

Hmm RJ to the 4 already. Marcus at point, Kidd at 2 guard


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"He's going against their strength inside, Jason Collins. He's pretty tough in the post"

Some nice words from the pacers announcers


----------



## ZÆ

10-3 Nets


----------



## AirJersey15

10-3 Wright with 4 Rj with 4....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> Hmm RJ to the 4 already. Marcus at point, Kidd at 2 guard


 Might as well give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## MrCharisma

HB said:


> Hmm RJ to the 4 already. Marcus at point, Kidd at 2 guard


Nice....lets start running!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

For those who can see it, how has Wright looked?


----------



## ZÆ

12-3 Nets

Wright has 6 points

Wright at the line for 1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright hits AND gets fouled. 6 points already....lets see if his FT shooting is better...and he hits. 7 point already..very nice.


----------



## Guest

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "He's going against their strength inside, Jason Collins. He's pretty tough in the post"
> 
> Some nice words from the pacers announcers


"granger just scored 20 points in a row, go danny granger."


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Good!


----------



## DoctorJay

I only have audio... but Antoine Wright with 7 of our first 13 points, and he's apparently abusing James White on the offensive end... nice to hear!


----------



## kconn61686

whoever the analyst guy for indy is, he claims there is no way RJ can take Danny Granger off the dribble, making it a great matchup for the pacers


----------



## AirJersey15

thats what's up wright!


----------



## ZÆ

14-5 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Guests! Sign up and join in!*

Also, I can't beleive we have 40+ people in a game thread for the preseason. We're awesome.


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

14-7 Nets


----------



## Guest

i think they were just talkin about hassan...they said something about HOF.


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> For those who can see it, how has Wright looked?


He looked active, playing of the ball. But he needs to demand the ball.

Talking about the ball, its terrible.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

This one pacers announcer....is the most out of control thing I've ever heard.


----------



## MrCharisma

Man...I was just watching ESPN's Sports Center and they showed a clip of the interview with Stephen Jackson apologizing and damn he must've really been hit in the face hard because his top lip looked like something I've seen in the Nutty Professor.


----------



## DoctorJay

WOW, these Indy announcers are SUCH homers.... don't know how much longer I can bear it.


----------



## ZÆ

14-7 Nets

Timeout Pacers


----------



## Lord-SMX

we winning


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

peg182 said:


> i think they were just talkin about hassan...they said something about HOF.


 :laugh:


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *Guests! Sign up and join in!*
> 
> Also, I can't beleive we have 40+ people in a game thread for the preseason. We're awesome.


 Beat me to it. This is amazing.



Any bets on how long this game thread gets?


----------



## Lord-SMX

did wright start?


----------



## Guest

jkidd: 0-4, 0-1, 1-1


----------



## NetIncome

Defense impressive.

Wright gets confidence...starts then does well. Good news all around.


----------



## Guest

NetIncome said:


> Defense impressive.
> 
> Wright gets confidence...starts then does well. Good news all around.


who woulda thunk it....wright's doing something right!


----------



## FOMW

REALLY encouraged by Wright's strong start. Looks very confident and is perfect from the field.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Why does YES do a tv show that just show mike and the maddog sitting there doing the radio show?


----------



## ehz

peg182 said:


> who woulda thunk it....wright's doing something right!


I rate your pun 4/10


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FOMW said:


> REALLY encouraged by Wright's strong start. Looks very confident and is perfect from the field.


 Thats a very good sign...that was something he was lacking all last season.


----------



## unstop

How about Nenad? And Marcus?

How do they look?


----------



## kconn61686

Pacers announcer: No way Cliff Robinson can guard Al Harrington, No way....

this guy just doesnt seem anyone fit to play against the pacers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> did wright start?


 yep, in place of Vince.


----------



## Lord-SMX

anyone watching this game on tv?


----------



## MrCharisma

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Why does YES do a tv show that just show mike and the maddog sitting there doing the radio show?


Because they can't show Yankee Batting Practice.


----------



## ZÆ

Grandger for 2

Nets up by 2


----------



## HB

Nenad doesnt pass out. I understand trying to be aggressive, but dude cant expect to score all of the Nets points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MrCharisma said:


> Because they can't show Yankee Batting Practice.


 They could show anything and it'd be better then what they have on now.


----------



## ZÆ

17-15 Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

17-15 Nets


----------



## Guest

i told you guys...danny granger.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

It sounds like Wright is being aggressive offensively...I like it.


----------



## Guest

kconn61686 said:


> Pacers announcer: No way Cliff Robinson can guard Al Harrington, No way....
> 
> this guy just doesnt seem anyone fit to play against the pacers


no way anybody on the nets could guard darrel armstrong(who is currently using a walker), no way.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It sounds like Wright is being aggressive offensively...I like it.


 I also like that he's hitting his FTs


----------



## ZÆ

Wright with 9 points

19-15


----------



## Lord-SMX

Pacers are winning the rebound battle 14:9


----------



## ZÆ

19-17 Nets


----------



## Guest

as of now, wright is perfect.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright already scored more in this game then he did in any game last year. :yes:


----------



## Lord-SMX

tied


----------



## Guest

you can tell kidd and robinson hate the new ball. especially kidd.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Mountain Dew's Double Entendre Theatre is on the Pacer Broadcast. What do you think of that? Some boy serving a girl a dew and commenting about the "junk in her trunk."


----------



## NetIncome

peg182 said:


> i told you guys...danny granger.



Uh, Wright has 10 points in the first quarter...Granger has 4.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up and join in!


----------



## Lord-SMX

damn the audio league pass is a few secounds slow vs yahoo sports


----------



## HB

Matt Walsh, Mikki, Cliff, and Antoine in.


----------



## Guest

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wright already scored more in this game then he did in any game last year. :yes:


i hope he drops 70.

these announcers are gettin waaaaay too excited about anything and everything the pacers do. OH DAVID HARRISON WIDE OPEN AMAZING I DIDN'T KNOW HE COULD MAKE ANYTHING WIDE OPEN OOOH I JUST BUSTED

it's ridiculous.


----------



## Lord-SMX

:40.4 NJ - 20 sec timeout
:40.4 IND - M. Daniels hit the second free throw
:40.4 IND - M. Daniels hit the first free throw
:40.4 NJ - Shooting foul on A. Wright
:44.9 IND - D. Harrison defensive rebound
:47.9 NJ - M. Williams missed a layup
:49.5 NJ - C. Robinson defensive rebound
:50.9 IND - J. Powell missed a layup
:51.9 IND - J. Powell offensive rebound
:54.9 IND - D. Harrison missed a 3-foot jumper in the lane


----------



## Guest

NetIncome said:


> Uh, Wright has 10 points in the first quarter...Granger has 6.


exactly.


----------



## Lord-SMX

how are you guys following this game?


----------



## Guest

Lord-SMX said:


> :40.4 NJ - 20 sec timeout
> :40.4 IND - M. Daniels hit the second free throw
> :40.4 IND - M. Daniels hit the first free throw
> :40.4 NJ - Shooting foul on A. Wright
> :44.9 IND - D. Harrison defensive rebound
> *:47.9 NJ - M. Williams missed a layup*
> :49.5 NJ - C. Robinson defensive rebound
> *:50.9 IND - J. Powell missed a layup*
> :51.9 IND - J. Powell offensive rebound
> *:54.9 IND - D. Harrison missed a 3-foot jumper in the lane*




hahaha...wow. wow.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> how are you guys following this game?


 I'm listening to it on the audio league pass thing.


----------



## Guest

Lord-SMX said:


> how are you guys following this game?


nba.com audio league pass+ boxscore.


----------



## HB

Hassan 'rottweiler' Adams in


----------



## kconn61686

> Originally Posted by Lord-SMX
> 
> how are you guys following this game?


FSN Indiana, ch 663


----------



## Lord-SMX

same here for people who wanna listen go here:

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...de=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


----------



## Guest

*hassan Adams!!!!*


----------



## ZÆ

23-21


----------



## ZÆ

peg182 said:



> *hassan Adams!!!!*


with a rookie mistake


----------



## NetIncome

Pacer announcers have just announced the end of Cliffy's career.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

60+ people in a game thread for a presason game....

It's going to be ridiculous/awesome once the games actually matter.


----------



## Guest

ZÆ said:


> with a rookie mistake


good...


----------



## Lord-SMX

kconn61686 said:


> FSN Indiana, ch 663


 lucky


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

NetIncome said:


> Pacer announcers have just announced the end of Cliffy's career.


 Unless he somehow ends up on the Pacers, then he's got atleast 14 more years in him.


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Unless he somehow ends up on the Pacers, then he's got atleast 14 more years in him.


 lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ZÆ said:


> with a rookie mistake


 he's just getting them all out before the games count :biggrin:


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Unless he somehow ends up on the Pacers, then he's got atleast 14 more years in him.


 A. Wright
3-3, 11 Pts
1 Rebs, 0 Assists


----------



## JCB

J-Will in the game?

The server is slooooowwww for me.


----------



## Lord-SMX

93 (60 members & 33 guests): Nets Board
55 (37 members & 18 guests): Game thread
------------
=LAGGG!!


----------



## ZÆ

Robinson for 2 plus the foul
Hits the free throw

24-26 Pacers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JCB said:


> J-Will in the game?
> 
> The server is slooooowwww for me.


 it hasn't felt the wrath of a nets game thread in a while.


----------



## Guest

give it to hassan!!! who's marshall?


----------



## ZÆ

JWill for 2?

26-26


----------



## JCB

Lord-SMX said:


> 93 (60 members & 33 guests): Nets Board
> 55 (37 members & 18 guests): Game thread
> ------------
> =LAGGG!!


 You can say that again. Everything's slowing down to a crawl.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

peg182 said:


> give it to hassan!!! who's marshall?


 rawle marshall I think...I think he might have been a throw in with the daniels-croshere deal (but that might be totally made up)


----------



## ZÆ

28-26 Pacers


----------



## HB

Mikki with an emphatic slam

So far the Nets havent been impressive IMO


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hey Everyone! How's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

okay, so again, for those who can see it, how has Adams looked?


----------



## Lord-SMX

our bench isn't ****ing up like last season


----------



## Guest

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> rawle marshall I think...I think he might have been a throw in with the daniels-croshere deal (but that might be totally made up)


oh, wow...yeah. i _thought _he was referring to a marshall on the nets--i was like wtf we don't got donny no more...hahaha


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Hey Everyone! How's everyone doing tonight?


 not too bad, how are you doing?


----------



## JCB

How's J-Will looked? He scored on a lay-up from what I gather?


----------



## DoctorJay

Mikki Moore dunks.

Pacers announcer: "that's about Mikki's shooting range".

:nonono:


----------



## Guest

HB said:


> Mikki with an emphatic slam
> 
> So far the Nets havent been impressive IMO


moore-2 pts, a rebound, a block- impressive for 2 minutes. i likey.


----------



## Lord-SMX

New Jersey 28, Indiana 28
8:41 NJ - J. Williams enters game for A. Wright
8:41 NJ - M. Walsh enters game for N. Krstic
10:41 NJ - C. Robinson missed the first free throw
8:41 IND - Full timeout (Timeout #3)
8:45 NJ - Layup by M. Moore. Assist: H. Adams
9:07 IND - Layup by R. Marshall. Assist: S. Williams
9:11 IND - D. Harrison defensive rebound
9:15 NJ - J. Williams missed a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner
9:33 IND - Defensive rebound
9:34 IND - S. Jasikevicius missed a 20-foot jumper from the left wing


----------



## Guest

who were they just talking about, who was good on defense?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up and join in!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> not too bad, how are you doing?


 I'm Good thanks to NBAScout with the audio hook up....BTW Thanks NBAScout for the audio link......I just started listening to the game so.......How do the young guys look?


----------



## Lord-SMX

seriouly we should create an AIM group and chat for game threads.... just cuz you can read other people's posts w/o having to reload or post something!


----------



## JCB

Wright back in?


----------



## Guest

Lord-SMX said:


> New Jersey 28, Indiana 28
> 8:41 NJ - J. Williams enters game for A. Wright
> 8:41 NJ - M. Walsh enters game for N. Krstic
> 10:41 NJ - C. Robinson missed the first free throw
> 8:41 IND - Full timeout (Timeout #3)
> *8:45 NJ - Layup by M. Moore. Assist: H. Adams*
> 9:07 IND - Layup by R. Marshall. Assist: S. Williams
> 9:11 IND - D. Harrison defensive rebound
> 9:15 NJ - J. Williams missed a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner
> 9:33 IND - Defensive rebound
> 9:34 IND - S. Jasikevicius missed a 20-foot jumper from the left wing


 :clap: 

shouldn't i be doing a descriptive essay?


----------



## HB

Mikki has altered a few shots and tried to block a few also. I like his hustle


----------



## Lord-SMX

collins you stupid ***** *** bum


----------



## Lord-SMX

peg182 said:


> :clap:
> 
> shouldn't i be doing a descriptive essay?


 **** i just copy and paste from yahoo sports


----------



## Lord-SMX

*New Jersey 29, Indiana 34*
6:56 IND - R. Marshall hit the second free throw
6:56 IND - M. Baston enters game for D. Harrison
6:56 IND - R. Marshall missed the first free throw
6:56 NJ - Shooting foul on M. Moore
7:09 NJ - J. Collins enters game for H. Adams
7:09 NJ - R. Jefferson enters game for C. Robinson
7:09 NJ - 3-second violation on J. Collins
7:24 IND - S. Williams hit a free throw
7:24 NJ - A. Wright enters game for M. Walsh
7:24 NJ - Shooting foul on M. Moore


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ilic is in???


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lord-SMX said:


> collins you stupid ***** *** bum


 Already in regular season form Lord...lol


----------



## ZÆ

6 for RJ

34-30 Pacers


----------



## HB

Ilic in


----------



## Vuchato

Ilic in!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Mile Is In The Game!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ilic is in???





HB said:


> Ilic in





Vuchato said:


> Ilic in!





Lord-SMX said:


> Mile Is In The Game!!!


:laugh:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mile, Mile....I just saw Wrights Stats....WOW.....Those are more points then he scored all of last season!


----------



## Lord-SMX

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Already in regular season form Lord...lol


 lol... its preseason for me too man... i need some warming up lol


----------



## Guest

how come nobody got that excited about hassan?


----------



## Lord-SMX

Man were 0-5 From 3. We need Jay and Marcus and Wright and Cliffy to start hitting some!


----------



## Lord-SMX

5:52 NJ - Official timeout
5:52 IND - Shot clock violation on A. Harrington
6:00 NJ - D. Ham hit the second free throw
6:00 IND - Defensive goaltending on A. Harrington
6:00 IND - J. Foster enters game for S. Williams
6:00 IND - A. Harrington enters game for M. Baston
6:00 IND - J. Tinsley enters game for S. Jasikevicius
6:00 NJ - D. Ham missed the first free throw
6:00 IND - Shooting foul on O. Greene
6:03 NJ - J. Williams steals the ball from O. Greene


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

peg182 said:


> how come nobody got that excited about hassan?


 I was/am excitied


----------



## FOMW

I'm so glad that Mile's getting time! Wasn't sure he would. I don't think he should be overly protected. Let him get his feet wet this season.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lord-SMX said:


> lol... its preseason for me too man... i need some warming up lol


 Make sure you stretch properly....We don't need any season long hamstring problems...lol


----------



## Lord-SMX

iight people i'm gonna go play some starcraft (while listening to nets basketball)... i'll be back in like 20


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FOMW said:


> I'm so glad that Mile's getting time! Wasn't sure he would. I don't think he should be overly protected. Let him get his feet wet this season.


 I hope they give him a pretty good amount of time tonight...we'll see.


----------



## FOMW

peg182 said:


> how come nobody got that excited about hassan?


He's not a 7'2" shot blocker. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> iight people i'm gonna go play some starcraft (while listening to nets basketball)... i'll be back in like 20


 have fun


----------



## Guest

so when will we hear "hassan dunks on whole pacer team!!!"?


----------



## MrCharisma

Pretty sloppy game for us so far...but I guess we should expect that this early in the season.

Man this announcer's moaning and groaning anytime the Pacers have a foul called against them or when they turn it over is getting pretty annoying.

I want to see 9 Mile get a block or at least help on the boards.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I really wish I could mute the color guy on the pacers radio people. The play by play guy is alright...but the color guy is so painful


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I know it's only pre-season, but these Pacer Anouncers are driving me insane with their game coverage!


----------



## fruitcake

of the 208 members online at BBB.net right now, over 17% are viewing this thread.


----------



## ZÆ

Pacers up by 4


----------



## Aurelino

Give Wright the ball!


----------



## Guest

what should i do my descriptive essay on? the new ball, maybe?


----------



## Vuchato

man... we're shooting 31% from the field...


----------



## Guest

our point guards are sucking.


----------



## Vuchato

Ilic out!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Aurelino said:


> Give Wright the ball!


 :yes: get him going again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up and join in!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Now was that just unprofessional or what?


----------



## MrCharisma

Jef Foster with the "30 Ft. away from the rim Jacque Vaughn signature" foul on Marcus Williams


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Did their announce guy just say that marcus williams couldn't hit a three if his life depended on it?


----------



## ZÆ

38-36 Pacers


----------



## ZÆ

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Did their announce guy just say that marcus williams couldn't hit a three if his life depended on it?


yup


----------



## ZÆ

MWill for 2

38-38


----------



## FOMW

WOO HOO! Wright baby!


----------



## Thats a V C 3!

Are you all viewing this from NBA TV or is it somewhere else....


----------



## Guest

i'm going to the gym. enjoy the game, guys. i expect a full, in-depth, descriptive recap of the game once i get back. peace!


----------



## HB

Wright has been spectacular. Jab step, quick jumper nothing but net


----------



## Jizzy

Wow, a game thread. It's been so long. Where's MJM? And relax people. Don't read to much into a preseason. The only ones who actually try are the rookies and players trying to make the team. Don't worry about the shooting percentage.


----------



## ZÆ

Wright for 2 (13 points)

40-38 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright is unstopable.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Alright Young Guns......BTW this OLD Guy needs to go!


----------



## JCB

Jizzy said:


> Wow, a game thread. It's been so long. Where's MJM? And relax people. Don't read to much into a preseason. The only ones who actually try are the rookies and players trying to make the team. Don't worry about the shooting percentage.


 better questions is, where's Carter15Nets? :biggrin:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

peg182 said:


> i'm going to the gym. enjoy the game, guys. i expect a full, in-depth, descriptive recap of the game once i get back. peace!


 Get Your Burn ON!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JCB said:


> better questions is, where's Carter15Nets? :biggrin:


 ha, I was thinking about that before


----------



## FOMW

Hassan with 2 steals now, one all the way for the dunk.


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus hits 2 free throws... maybe?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Adams with the steal and the dunk, very nice


----------



## FOMW

I'm on League Pass via DirecTV. It's FSN out of Indiana though.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

JCB said:


> better questions is, where's Carter15Nets? :biggrin:


 Anything but that...lol


----------



## HB

I like this Hassan Adams guy. Pure energy


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

what is the score?
\


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"This kids starting to hit the jumpshot on us" about marcus williams...after he said he couldn't hit a three to save his life.

This guy is the worst.


----------



## AirJersey15

Marcus is wet!!!


----------



## fruitcake

is the commentator worse than the summer league guys?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> what is the score?
> \


 46-41 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 3

Nets up 8
15-3 run


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> is the commentator worse than the summer league guys?


 there isn't anything worse then this guy.


----------



## AirJersey15

wright to rj


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "This kids starting to hit the jumpshot on us" about marcus williams...after he said he couldn't hit a three to save his life.
> 
> This guy is the worst.


 I agree he needs to go......WE this and WE that.....Very unprofessional!


----------



## FOMW

I know it's only one half of the first pre-season game, but I like our youth!


----------



## fruitcake

jees hassan

:00.0 NJ - H. Adams missed a 72-foot three-pointer from beyond midcourt


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

yay who is the highest scorer soo far?
rebounder,assists,etc


----------



## ZÆ

51-45 - NETS at the half


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Nets up 51-45


----------



## JCB

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Anything but that...lol


 haha. I was wondering over the offseason if he would come back or not.


----------



## MrCharisma

Man the crusty color commentator reminds me of the perverted old guy who hits on Chris in "Family Guy"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> yay who is the highest scorer soo far?
> rebounder,assists,etc


 Wright and RJ each have 13 points.
RJ and Kidd each have 4 rebounds.
Marcus, Kidd, and RJ each have 2 assists.
Adams has 2 steals.
Moore has 1 block.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

MrCharisma said:


> Man the crusty color commentator reminds me of the perverted old guy who hits on Chris in "Family Guy"


 Actually he reminds me of the White Sox color guy.....With that annoying "HE GONE" nonsense!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

8 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists for Marcus...pretty solid half.


----------



## Vuchato

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> yay who is the highest scorer soo far?
> rebounder,assists,etc


http://www.nba.com/games/20061011/NJNIND/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome


----------



## AJC NYC

The nets will win


----------



## ZÆ

<table class="netsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20"><a href="/nets/index.html" class="tmTitleLink"> Nets</a></td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%">
<tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr>
<tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr>


<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-1" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerS" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/jason_kidd/index.html">J. Kidd</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">G</td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">10:23</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">0-6</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">0-2</td>

<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">2-2</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">4</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">4</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">2</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">1</td>

<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">1</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">3</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">0</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-1">2</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-2" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/livestats/arrow.gif"></span><a class="playerS" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/antoine_wright/index.html">A. Wright</a></td>

<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">G</td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">19:24</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">4-4</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">5-7</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">1</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">0</td>

<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">1</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">1</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">1</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">0</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">1</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">0</td>

<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-2">13</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-3" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerS" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/jason_collins/index.html">J. Collins</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">F</td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">04:23</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0-0</td>

<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td>

<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">1</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-3">0</td>
</tr>


<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-4" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/livestats/arrow.gif"></span><a class="playerS" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/richard_jefferson/index.html">R. Jefferson</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">F</td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">13:48</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">4-6</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">1-2</td>

<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">4-4</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">4</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">4</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">2</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">1</td>

<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">1</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">0</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">0</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-4">13</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-5" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerS" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/nenad_krstic/index.html">N. Krstic</a></td>

<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">C</td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">09:13</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">1-3</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">2-2</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">2</td>

<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">2</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">0</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">1</td>
 <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">0</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">1</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">0</td>

<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-5">4</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-6" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/livestats/arrow.gif"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/marcus_williams/index.html">M. Williams</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-6"> </td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">14:24</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">2-5</td>

<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">0-2</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">4-4</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">1</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">1</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">2</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">2</td>

<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">0</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">0</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">0</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">0</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-6">8</td>
</tr>


<tr class="playerStatsHover" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-7" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/clifford_robinson/index.html">C. Robinson</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-7"> </td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">09:49</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">1-2</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">1-1</td>

<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">1</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">1</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">0</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">1</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">0</td>

<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">2</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">0</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-7">3</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-8" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/livestats/arrow.gif"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/hassan_adams/index.html">H. Adams</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-8"> </td>

<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">08:49</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">1-4</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">0-1</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">1</td>

<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">1</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">1</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">2</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">2</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">0</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">0</td>

<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-8">2</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-9" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/mikki_moore/index.html">M. Moore</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-9"> </td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">12:06</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">1-2</td>

<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">1</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">1</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">2</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">0</td>

<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">4</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">0</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">0</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">1</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-9">2</td>
</tr>


<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-10" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/jay_williams/index.html">J. Williams</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-10"> </td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">09:46</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">1-2</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">0-1</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">0-0</td>

<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">1</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">0</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">1</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">0</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">0</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">1</td>

<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">1</td>
 <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">0</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-10">2</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-11" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/livestats/arrow.gif"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/mile_ilic/index.html">M. Ilic</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-11"> </td>

<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">04:37</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">1-2</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">1</td>

<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">1</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0</td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">0</td>

<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-11">1</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-12" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/darvin_ham/index.html">D. Ham</a></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-12"> </td>
<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">02:41</td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0-1</td>

<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0-0</td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">1-2</td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0</td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0</td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0</td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0</td>

<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">1</td>
<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0</td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0</td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">0</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-12">1</td>
</tr>


<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-13" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/matt_walsh/index.html">M. Walsh</a></td>
<td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-13"> </td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">07:30</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0-2</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0-0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0-0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0</td> 
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">1</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">1</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">1</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-13">0</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-14" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/vince_carter/index.html">V. Carter</a></td>
<td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-14"> </td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">00:00</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td> 
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-14">0</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-15" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/eddie_house/index.html">E. House</a></td>
<td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-15"> </td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">00:00</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">-</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td> 
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-15">0</td>
</tr>


<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-16" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/bostjan_nachbar/index.html">B. Nachbar</a></td>
<td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-16"> </td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">00:00</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">-</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td> 
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-16">0</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-17" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/awvee_storey/index.html">A. Storey</a></td>
<td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-17"> </td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">00:00</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td> 
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-17">0</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-18" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/josh_boone/index.html">J. Boone</a></td>
<td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-18"> </td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">00:00</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">-</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td> 
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-18">0</td>
</tr>


<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-19" align="left"><span style="margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px;"><img src="/images/blank.gif" width="6"></span><a class="playerB" target="_parent" href="/playerfile/brandon_bowman/index.html">B. Bowman</a></td>
<td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-19"> </td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">00:00</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">-</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">-</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td> 
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>

<td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>
<td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-19">0</td>
</tr>

<tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle">
<td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600018-20" align="left"></td>
<td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>

<td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td> 
<td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>

<td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
<td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600018-20"> </td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td colspan="15" height="7"><img src="/images/blank.gif"></td>
</tr>
<tr class="totalStats" align="center">

<td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td>
<td> </td>
<td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600018">120</td>
<td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600018">15-37</td>
<td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600018">1-8</td>
<td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600018">20-24</td>

<td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600018">4</td>
<td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600018">16</td>
<td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600018">20</td>
<td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600018">8</td>
<td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600018">13</td>
<td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600018">5</td>

<td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600018">9</td>
<td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600018">1</td>
<td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600018">51</td>
</tr>
<tr class="totalStats2" align="center">
<td colspan="3" height="15"> </td>
<td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">40.5%</td>

<td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">12.5%</td>
<td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">83.3%</td>
<td colspan="4">Team Rebs: <span id="group_reb_vtm-0010600018">7</span></td><td colspan="5">Total TO: <span id="group_to_vtm-0010600018">10</span></td>
</tr>
</tbody></table>


----------



## D-blockrep2

Its half time and Wright has 13 pts!!!! YEAAA Boi!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## JCB

99 people viewing the forum . . . . wow.


----------



## AJC NYC

The nets are beast with the bench


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up and join in!


----------



## Vuchato

what's with the HTML today?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

omg i am soo excited to watch tommorow's game 
thank you MSG


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

How has everyone looked (for those that can see the game)?


----------



## JCB

century mark! woot!


----------



## Guitarzan

Man, first time on the forum since game 5 of the Heat series last season. Man, with the Yankees out, and My Dolphins sucking, glad to have basketball to turn too again!! Go Nets!


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I know it's only pre-season, but these Pacer Anouncers are driving me insane with their game coverage!


 :rofl: :bsmile:


----------



## uptown4784

knicks game is friday


----------



## big furb

Gotta love the youngstas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guitarzan said:


> Man, first time on the forum since game 5 of the Heat series last season. Man, with the Yankees out, and My Dolphins sucking, glad to have basketball to turn too again!! Go Nets!


 welcome back!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JCB said:


> century mark! woot!


 and on top of that, we're less then 1,000 away from 360,000 posts on the nets board!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

3 more pre-season games and we'll hit that mark. :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

YankeeNETicS said:


> 3 more pre-season games and we'll hit that mark. :clap:


 at this rate, its going to take less then that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and on top of that, we're less then 1,000 away from 360,000 posts on the nets board!


 AND i'm closing in on a personal posting milestone. 

What a big day in the history of the Nets board :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Grandger for 2

Nets up 4


----------



## YankeeNETicS

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> AND i'm closing in on a personal posting milestone.
> 
> What a big day in the history of the Nets board :biggrin:


Ok, calm down now. This thread is not about you. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

54-51 Nets


----------



## JoeOtter15

wat is the score and how much time?


----------



## AJC NYC

I ****ing hate this commentator


----------



## HB

Marcus to Toine beautiful lob


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

YankeeNETicS said:


> Ok, calm down now. This thread is not about you. :biggrin:


 hahaha, I just like to pretend sometimes


----------



## kdub

Wright...williams...oop!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JoeOtter15 said:


> wat is the score and how much time?


 Nets up 58-51 with 9:18 left if the third


----------



## AJC NYC

Dam Wright is really impressing me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright again!

Vince who? :biggrin:


----------



## JoeOtter15

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nets up 58-51 with 9:18 left if the third


thanks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up and join in!


----------



## JoeOtter15

omg why arent they showing this game on yes????????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JoeOtter15 said:


> thanks


 no problem. You can follow along here: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AheVf3yUaj16GLajpwFK1jw5nYcB?gid=2006101111


----------



## AJC NYC

I cant wait for friday


----------



## HB

Am telling you guys, Marcus Williams is special. A bounce pass in traffic to Toine, a thing of beauty


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright!


----------



## AJC NYC

Antoine Wright is really impressing me now


----------



## FOMW

Holy CRAP what a find by Marcus on the break and a great finish by Wright. Bench stood up and cheered.


----------



## ZÆ

Wright for 2 plus the foul (17 points)

60-51 - NETS


----------



## AJC NYC

all of those and 1s


----------



## JCB

I am starting to get very, very excited about this upcoming season.


----------



## JoeOtter15

wow seems like wright and williams are having great games, hopefully they play like this once the season starts


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wright!


In all honesty, he owes Marcus his last 4 or so points.


----------



## ZÆ

60-53 Nets


----------



## reganomics813

Sounds like Wright's hard work is showing dividens. nice!


----------



## AJC NYC

I hate how these commentators get all excited after someone from the Pacers scores


----------



## ZÆ

Moore for 2

62-55 Nets


----------



## HB

This Marcus kid, lol. He just makes me chuckle, he is soo good.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> In all honesty, he owes Marcus his last 4 or so points.


 All the better. It's good to hear the young guys can work well with eachother.


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

64-59 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Wright is, as Wright Does! Man I wish I could see the game instead of dealing with Dumb & Dumber!


----------



## FOMW

Marcus has tremendous one-handed passing skills. He can do that Stockton thing where he looks like he's just going to do another dribble and then BAM, he's whipping a perfect pass through traffic to find someone most people didn't even see till he passes. This kid has got some serious talent.


----------



## GM3

How is Wright's D looking?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

8 points, 5 assists for Williams.
17 points, 6-6 from the field for Wright.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FOMW said:


> Marcus has tremendous one-handed passing skills. He can do that Stockton thing where he looks like he's just going to do another dribble and then BAM, he's whipping a perfect pass through traffic to find someone most people didn't even see till he passes. This kid has got some serious talent.


 I can't wait to get to see him play


----------



## mjm1

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 8 points, 5 assists for Williams.
> *17 points, 6-6 *from the field for Wright.


:jawdrop:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn, they're closing in.

Who's currently playing?


----------



## FOMW

GM3 said:


> How is Wright's D looking?


Haven't been keyed on him all the time, but he drew a nice charge off a pick and roll attempt a short while ago. Has looked very decent from what I can tell on that end.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

YankeeNETicS said:


> Damn, they're closing in.
> 
> Who's currently playing?


 I know Walsh, Storey, and Jay Williams are in there...not sure about the other 2


----------



## fruitcake

our PGs are a combined 3 for 17


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

FOMW said:


> Marcus has tremendous one-handed passing skills. He can do that Stockton thing where he looks like he's just going to do another dribble and then BAM, he's whipping a perfect pass through traffic to find someone most people didn't even see till he passes. This kid has got some serious talent.


 I just got goose bumps reading your post FOMW....I can't wait to see MW play!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up and join in!


----------



## HB

Moore with a nice posterization. The bench got up for that one.


----------



## AJC NYC

3 years ago Jay could of stayed wit him but not now

-"pacer color commentator"


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mike with the put back!


----------



## FOMW

fruitcake said:


> our PGs are a combined 3 for 17


That is of no concern to me at this point. Marcus threw up a couple air balls when challenged, but his stroke and form look very nice and he absolutely swished a couple of others. He's just got to learn when he can get his shot off comfortably and when not against the quicker, longer talent in the NBA. 

Kidd was just not on, but I take heart that he won a team 3-point shooting contest just the other day. I don't count Jay Williams because he will not see significant minutes for the Nets barring the long odds of his signing and an injury to Kidd or Marcus (knock on wood against that!). 

The impressive thing is that there is a primo playmaker now coming off the bench, someone to take Kidd's place who can make brilliant passes for easy baskets. If he can shoot over 40% from the field on the season while doing that, he will be worth his weight in gold.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Wright has me very excited after tonights performance!


----------



## BrooklynBound

what channel is this on


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ilic with the basket at the last second. Nets up 78-73 at the end of 3


----------



## jarkid

let's go nets.

marcus williams in for jay will.


----------



## jarkid

wright is not bad, 6-6 , 5-8.

now in for adams.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

FOMW said:


> That is of no concern to me at this point. Marcus threw up a couple air balls when challenged, but his stroke and form look very nice and he absolutely swished a couple of others. He's just got to learn when he can get his shot off comfortably and when not against the quicker, longer talent in the NBA.
> 
> Kidd was just not on, but I take heart that he won a team 3-point shooting contest just the other day. I don't count Jay Williams because he will not see significant minutes for the Nets barring the long odds of his signing and an injury to Kidd or Marcus (knock on wood against that!).
> 
> The impressive thing is that there is a primo playmaker now coming off the bench, someone to take Kidd's place who can make brilliant passes for easy baskets. If he can shoot over 40% from the field on the season while doing that, he will be worth his weight in gold.


 Very well put and said FOMW!


----------



## AirJersey15

DYNAMIC DUO IS BACK! Williams + Wright


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Alright that's it.....I am convinced that both these anouncers know nothing about any other team, but the PACERS!


----------



## SUPERB

Hey Where Are You Guys Watching The Game??!!!


----------



## jarkid

al harrinton is so nice.


----------



## AirJersey15

Bowman in!


----------



## reganomics813

not a great shooting night by hassan but 3 steals is nice.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

SUPERB said:


> Hey Where Are You Guys Watching The Game??!!!


 Listening to it myself.
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...e=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined#


----------



## jarkid

SUPERB said:


> Hey Where Are You Guys Watching The Game??!!!


just see the boxscore from nba.com

and you can listen tothe radio.


----------



## SUPERB

Thanks.


----------



## HB

SUPERB said:


> Hey Where Are You Guys Watching The Game??!!!


FSN Indiana


----------



## PriceIsWright

It just occured to me that Lawrence Frank looks like a cat


----------



## FOMW

Only knock on M-Will tonight is that he's had two turnovers while dribbling. I prefer a point to confine the turnovers to passes. But he'll learn not to get too caught up vindicating his dribbling skills.


----------



## jarkid

kidd can't shoot, at least marcus williams's shooting better.


----------



## FOMW

Wright again off a baseline curl and a pass from Marcus!


----------



## ZÆ

PriceIsWright said:


> It just occured to me that Lawrence Frank looks like a cat


lol

Welcome to BBB.net, I'm sure you'll love it here


----------



## reganomics813

looks like it's a good game from the box, it's the nets, ya had to expect a close one.


----------



## jarkid

marcus to antoine, made 2.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

FOMW said:


> Only knock on M-Will tonight is that he's had two turnovers while dribbling. I prefer a point to confine the turnovers to passes. But he'll learn not to get too caught up vindicating his dribbling skills.


 He'll learn, but as a Nets fan you have to be excited after tonights overall game by MW!


----------



## jarkid

oh no, bad fourth quarter.


----------



## fruitcake

jarkid said:


> kidd can't shoot, at least marcus williams's shooting better.


if you can call 2 for 10 better


----------



## ZÆ

Pacers up 6


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

This guy has just taken the number one spot of my "MOST" hated sports anouncers.....Very unprofessional and painful to listen to!


----------



## FOMW

Marcus with a SWEET drive and dish to Hamm in the paint, but he couldn't finish.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Cmon Ham make ur FTS


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> if you can call 2 for 10 better


it is actually 2 for 9.


----------



## ZÆ

Pacers now up 8

MWill to the free throw line.


----------



## jarkid

Marcus Williams missed both...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Lets go NEts dont screw up in the 4th qtr.


----------



## HB

Antoine is a different player. Now he is looking to drive once he comes of that curl

That last move was classic, dribbles, stops brings the ball behind his back to the left and just shoots effortlessly. Wright has talent afterall


----------



## ZÆ

Wright hits 2 free throws

92-82 Pacers


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Whether we win or lose tonights game doesn't matter to me. Just knowing that Wright, MW, Adams, & even Mile showed that they belonged on the court at this level.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

92-82 pacers, grrrrr


----------



## PriceIsWright

ZÆ said:


> lol
> 
> Welcome to BBB.net, I'm sure you'll love it here


I love it already. Thanks


----------



## jarkid

nets is down by 10.

ya, Antoine Wright is different from last season now.

21 points, career high ...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Nice shot by wright, he is really looking good. He can play like this for the regular season we have a star in the making


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> 92-82 pacers, grrrrr


 Relax....Breath and count to 10.....Say it with me "WooooooooSaaaaaaahhhhhh!"


----------



## reganomics813

Indy's just deeper and it appears to have caught up to us. Good the kids got to get that out of their system and their first game under their belt.


----------



## jarkid

PriceIsWright said:


> I love it already. Thanks


haha, cool.

and your id is for Antoine Wright?


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

just got home, listening to the game...why isnt Jay Williams playing?? House & Carter sitting out?


----------



## wonka137

wow our bench is still god awful, at least I didnt have to watch vince play at all, lets hope that goes on for awhile


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Relax....Breath and count to 10.....Say it with me "WooooooooSaaaaaaahhhhhh!"


WooooooooSaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## jarkid

blows out...

i am worried about our bench again.


----------



## ZÆ

Pacers up 14


----------



## da1nonly

Cage_Epidemic said:


> just got home, listening to the game...why isnt Jay Williams playing?? House & Carter sitting out?


They have minor injuries


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

nvm must of missing Jay Wills name..


----------



## jarkid

FIRE Lawrence Frank ... NOW ....:Curse:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

wonka137 said:


> wow our bench is still god awful, at least I didnt have to watch vince play at all, lets hope that goes on for awhile


 Actually this year it should be the complete opposite....Wright, MW, Adams, Mike, & even Mile had very good deputs....Just a side note it's pre-season.


----------



## ZÆ

Story for 2

86-98 Pacers


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

jarkid said:


> FIRE Lawrence Frank ... NOW ....:Curse:


ITs only preseason.....


----------



## jarkid

this is absolutely no defense.


----------



## pinoyboy231

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> ITs only preseason.....



sad.. just sad.. 

negative comments and the season hasnt begun?!

terrible


----------



## rundmc00

jarkid said:


> blows out...
> 
> i am worried about our bench again.


Ham, JWil and Storey have you really worried?


----------



## PriceIsWright

jarkid said:


> haha, cool.
> 
> and your id is for Antoine Wright?


absolutely


----------



## fruitcake

we got owned this game

look at the percentages, rebounding, assists, turnovers, etc. only thing we are up in is FT%.

oh well, it is a pre-season game. hopefully MW, J-Kidd, and Hassan can start shooting better soon.


----------



## FOMW

Fourth quarter defense, especially high pick and roll defense, went way south in the 4th quarter. Good news is the team that was on the floor won't be the 4th quarter team in the regular season.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

oh well at least wright looks improved.


----------



## pinoyboy231

can anyone gimme a recap of this game?

looks like wright had a good game =D

hopefully it'll follow into the regular season


----------



## jarkid

rundmc00 said:


> Ham, JWil and Storey have you really worried?


but also Marcus .. Adams.. and Ilic.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

8 points, 7 assists, 3 rebounds for Marcus
23 points, 4 rebounds for Wright


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

fruitcake said:


> we got owned this game
> 
> look at the percentages, rebounding, assists, turnovers, etc. only thing we are up in is FT%.
> 
> oh well, it is a pre-season game. hopefully MW, J-Kidd, and Hassan can start shooting better soon.


 I wouldn't say that we got owned when we were leading the game into the early minutes of the 4th QT.....Pre-Season is for evaluating the talent on your team, and for teaching...Wins mean nothing. Just like in the NFL pre-season.


----------



## fruitcake

whos on the floor for indiana


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> whos on the floor for indiana


 Greene, Williams, Powell, Marshall...and I haven't heard who the last person is.


----------



## FOMW

fruitcake said:


> we got owned this game
> 
> look at the percentages, rebounding, assists, turnovers, etc. only thing we are up in is FT%.
> 
> oh well, it is a pre-season game. hopefully MW, J-Kidd, and Hassan can start shooting better soon.


I can't believe the negativity in view of how Wright and Marcus performed. We haven't seen any of House or Boki or (of course) Boone, and all are likely to be rotation players when healthy and the first two were reputedly lighting it up in camp from outside. We all know that our starters are still going to get the great bulk of minutes, yet Kidd didn't play at all in the 2nd half (M-Will was that good) and VC didn't play at all.

What's not to like after this game? I don't understand it. If, on a regular basis, we get half of what we got tonight from Wright and similar playmaking from Marcus, we will be a much improved team over last year. We had NOTHING like the offensive punch off the bench that Wright showed tonight, and no player with the command of the game and confidence that Marcus shows.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 8 points, 7 assists, 3 rebounds for Marcus
> 23 points, 4 rebounds for Wright


Marcus could be better for his percentage.


----------



## D-blockrep2

This is good, its teaching the young guys that we still have to improve so they shouldnt get to relaxed. As for Wright at this rate he might earned his contract extension :clap: :banana:


----------



## HB

No inside presence on the defense. Mikki moore was the only one trying to play defense


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

and thats the ballgame.

Pacers 103, Nets 89


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

FOMW said:


> I can't believe the negativity in view of how Wright and Marcus performed. We haven't seen any of House or Boki or (of course) Boone, and all are likely to be rotation players when healthy and the first two were reputedly lighting it up in camp from outside. We all know that our starters are still going to get the great bulk of minutes, yet Kidd didn't play at all in the 2nd half (M-Will was that good) and VC didn't play at all.
> 
> What's not to like after this game? I don't understand it. If, on a regular basis, we get half of what we got tonight from Wright and similar playmaking from Marcus, we will be a much improved team over last year. We had NOTHING like the offensive punch off the bench that Wright showed tonight, and no player with the command of the game and confidence that Marcus shows.


 At least someone on here tonight knows and understands how pre-season works...Once again well put FOMW!


----------



## jarkid

HB said:


> No inside presence on the defense. Mikki moore was the only one trying to play defense


that's nice, hopes he will be a nice backup big man for us.


----------



## D-blockrep2

Stop complaining its preseason and most of the guys on the court right now arent gonna make the team


----------



## fruitcake

FOMW said:


> I can't believe the negativity in view of how Wright and Marcus performed. We haven't seen any of House or Boki or (of course) Boone, and all are likely to be rotation players when healthy and the first two were reputedly lighting it up in camp from outside. We all know that our starters are still going to get the great bulk of minutes, yet Kidd didn't play at all in the 2nd half (M-Will was that good) and VC didn't play at all.
> 
> What's not to like after this game? I don't understand it. If, on a regular basis, we get half of what we got tonight from Wright and similar playmaking from Marcus, we will be a much improved team over last year. We had NOTHING like the offensive punch off the bench that Wright showed tonight, and no player with the command of the game and confidence that Marcus shows.


I'm not being negative. I'm stating facts. We got owned in every stat, and Kidd/Marcus/Hassan had terrible shooting nights. I did not mean to imply that our team sucks, or this is a terrible loss because this is only the preseason. And remember this is only the preseason, and Wright was our first option the whole game, so him scoring 20+ points is not too too big of a deal (well people are going to want him to start now or something). If he had failed to produce in this game, then it would have been a problem.

In the pre-season, you have to look for players who are not succeeding. I didn't watch the game, but I did not think Marcus Williams should have missed that many shots (based on what I heard about his shooting). We should expect our players to succeed because they are not playing against regular NBA starters for the whole game, and they are on the floor as our number 1 options (meaning Kidd/RJ/Carter are on the bench most/all of the game)

Yes, its great Wright has improved. I am very happy for him. But its not really news to me, i've been hearing of his improvement all summer. Throughout this pre-season we should be looking for players who aren't producing in these game situations, and those are the players we should be worried about.


----------



## Jizzy

*It is preseason! No veteran actually tries in preseason! Should I remind everyone how Marc Jackson averaged 15/10 in preseason!*


----------



## fruitcake

Jizzy said:


> *It is preseason! No veteran actually tries in preseason! Should I remind everyone how Marc Jackson averaged 15/10 in preseason!*


^^^

sort of what i was getting at (not completely) put very bluntly


----------



## D-blockrep2

fruitcake said:


> I'm not being negative. I'm stating facts. We got owned in every stat, and Kidd/Marcus/Hassan had terrible shooting nights. I did not mean to imply that our team sucks, or this is a terrible loss because this is only the preseason. And remember this is only the preseason, and Wright was our first option the whole game, so him scoring 20+ points is not too too big of a deal (well people are going to want him to start now or something). If he had failed to produce in this game, then it would have been a problem.
> 
> In the pre-season, you have to look for players who are not succeeding. I didn't watch the game, but I did not think Marcus Williams should have missed that many shots (based on what I heard about his shooting). We should expect our players to succeed because they are not playing against regular NBA starters for the whole game, and they are on the floor as our number 1 options (meaning Kidd/RJ/Carter are on the bench most/all of the game)
> 
> Yes, its great Wright has improved. I am very happy for him. But its not really news to me, i've been hearing of his improvement all summer. Throughout this pre-season we should be looking for players who aren't producing in these game situations, and those are the players we should be worried about.



Kidd was on the court to get a feel of how the youngsters are on the court as for Hassan Adams his still not 100% healthy
Note the Pacers team consists of 3 rookies while nets squad is fillled with 6-7 guys who haven't played a full NBA season


----------



## vcfor3

fruitcake said:


> I'm not being negative. I'm stating facts. We got owned in every stat, and Kidd/Marcus/Hassan had terrible shooting nights. I did not mean to imply that our team sucks, or this is a terrible loss because this is only the preseason. And remember this is only the preseason, and Wright was our first option the whole game, so him scoring 20+ points is not too too big of a deal (well people are going to want him to start now or something). If he had failed to produce in this game, then it would have been a problem.
> 
> In the pre-season, you have to look for players who are not succeeding. I didn't watch the game, but I did not think Marcus Williams should have missed that many shots (based on what I heard about his shooting). We should expect our players to succeed because they are not playing against regular NBA starters for the whole game, and they are on the floor as our number 1 options (meaning Kidd/RJ/Carter are on the bench most/all of the game)
> 
> Yes, its great Wright has improved. I am very happy for him. But its not really news to me, i've been hearing of his improvement all summer. Throughout this pre-season we should be looking for players who aren't producing in these game situations, and those are the players we should be worried about.


dont worry about marcus, I think his poor shooting is just the first game jitters, itll all pan out for the next game, mark it!


----------



## fruitcake

vcfor3 said:


> dont worry. I think the poor shooting is just the first game jitters, itll all pan out for the next game, mark it!


hopefully! :clap:


----------



## BrooklynBound

Come on guys - don't worry about a single thing.

It's preseason. Don't ever get too high or too low on pre-season. You can't gauge a team until the season starts.


----------



## HB

One thing you can guage is that, Brandon Bowman and Awvee Storey dont deserve to be in the league. Ham is also finished


----------



## reganomics813

as improved as our bench is indy's 14th,15th 16th guys are better than ours. Brandon Bowman and Darvin Ham played in the 4th forgodsakes. There's alot of positives to take out of this game and alot of time to work out kinks before the w's and l's count.


----------



## vcfor3

when the rotation gets set, will M-will have his own "second team" that he will play with, or will it be an 8 man or 9- man rotation?


----------



## reganomics813

vcfor3 said:


> when the rotation gets set, will M-will have his own "second team" that he will play with, or will it be an 8 man or 9- man rotation?


hopefully it's the latter.


----------



## fruitcake

vcfor3 said:


> when the rotation gets set, will M-will have his own "second team" that he will play with, or will it be an 8 man or 9- man rotation?


8-9 man rotation. our starting lineup is too good.


----------



## vcfor3

is Open House gunna play in any upcoming preseason games, if he is, I cant wait, but then again we need strong defensive play and M-will/Kidd to run like hell to make him effective, or just put VC on the floor and the double teams will be effective enuff


----------



## mjm1

my advice, dont start following the games until November 1st.


----------



## Lord-SMX

lol... i'm back! Lost was on


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> my advice, dont start following the games until November 1st.



Where the hell were you? You owe me some roses, Mr.


----------



## FOMW

fruitcake said:


> I'm not being negative. I'm stating facts. We got owned in every stat, and Kidd/Marcus/Hassan had terrible shooting nights. . . . And remember this is only the preseason, and Wright was our first option the whole game, so him scoring 20+ points is not too too big of a deal


Well, I just put far less stock in those facts than you, I suppose, which is quite okay. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and all that good stuff.

The outcome of preseason games, especially when most of the playing time is going to rookies and extremely inexperienced players, pales in importance IMO to the process of acclimating those players to NBA competition, helping them gain confidence, and getting them touches and possessions where they can meaningfully practice the things they will have to do for real down the road. Considering how very little the starters played; considering that our starting unit will be at least among the best 3 in the league and will be expected to once again do the heavy lifting in getting the Nets to a high playoff seed; and considering that many of the players seeing 4th quarter time for *both* teams will not be on the floor in those situations in the regular season when this game turned, I'm quite comfortable with what we showed tonight. 

If we were to limit it to a comparison of, say, Jasekavicus (I hate to even attempt that spelling) and Granger versus Wright and Marcus Williams, without even looking at the stat sheet, I'd take our guys hands down. Shooting notwithstanding, Marcus showed a lot of brilliance, and Wright, as someone already summarized, is quite simply a different player than what we saw last year. First option or not, he produced in an extremely efficient way, one that even RJ would be proud of. 

The question, of course, is whether he can do something close to that consistently. But he was the best overall player on the court tonight. And since he gave little reason to think that would ever be the case after his rookie year, there's quite good reason for optimism in my book.


----------



## fruitcake

FOMW said:


> Well, I just put far less stock in those facts than you, I suppose, which is quite okay. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and all that good stuff.


You see, I did not watch/listen to the game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

By just looking at the box score, I like what I saw.
It's basically the bench who played in this game. MWill, Wright, and Moore did most of the work.
It's just the pre-season, the it doesn't matter what the final scores are. It's how guys worked on their game, in an actual game.

Without even seeing House, Boone, and Boki played, I would say we have a promising bench right there. I'm kind of disappointed with Hassan though, maybe his injury is still bothering him?

Overall, not really bad. :clap:


----------



## mjm1

FOMW said:


> Well, I just put far less stock in those facts than you, I suppose, which is quite okay. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and all that good stuff.
> 
> The outcome of preseason games, especially when most of the playing time is going to rookies and extremely inexperienced players, pales in importance IMO to the process of acclimating those players to NBA competition, helping them gain confidence, and getting them touches and possessions where they can meaningfully practice the things they will have to do for real down the road. Considering how very little the starters played; considering that our starting unit will be at least among the best 3 in the league and will be expected to once again do the heavy lifting in getting the Nets to a high playoff seed; and considering that many of the players seeing 4th quarter time for *both* teams will not be on the floor in those situations in the regular season when this game turned, I'm quite comfortable with what we showed tonight.
> 
> If we were to limit it to a comparison of, say, Jasekavicus (I hate to even attempt that spelling) and Granger versus Wright and Marcus Williams, without even looking at the stat sheet, I'd take our guys hands down. Shooting notwithstanding, Marcus showed a lot of brilliance, and Wright, as someone already summarized, is quite simply a different player than what we saw last year. First option or not, he produced in an extremely efficient way, one that even RJ would be proud of.
> 
> The question, of course, is whether he can do something close to that consistently. But he was the best overall player on the court tonight. And since he gave little reason to think that would ever be the case after his rookie year, there's quite good reason for optimism in my book.


excellent post [/thread]


----------



## Guest

BrooklynBound said:


> Come on guys - don't worry about a single thing.
> 
> It's preseason. Don't ever get too high or too low on pre-season. You can't gauge a team until the season starts.


one more thing--with that said, and if that's true, philly celebrated waaay too much when they beat the suns in europe.

go hassan! recover!


----------



## kdub

HB said:


> No inside presence on the defense. Mikki moore was the only one trying to play defense


We need Boone to come back.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> No inside presence on the defense. Mikki moore was the only one trying to play defense


Best big man to wear #33 on the Nets in a while :biggrin:


----------



## Aurelino

FOMW's posts should be framed and hung up on the walls for everyone to read.


----------



## Guest

Aurelino said:


> FOMW's posts should be framed and hung up on the walls for everyone to read.


true dat.
but do they have to be so LONG?? haha. what does FOMW stand for, anyways?


----------



## FOMW

Aurelino said:


> FOMW's posts should be framed and hung up on the walls for everyone to read.


HA! Try telling cpawfan that. :biggrin: 

But thank you. I've noticed that you and I share the same thoughts on many points. Nice when that happens.


----------



## FOMW

peg182 said:


> what does FOMW stand for, anyways?


I'll give you a hint: it's an acronym for my screen name at another forum . . . as the link in my signature reveals.


----------



## Aurelino

Just caught the highlights on nba.com. Wright looked good from what I could tell. Most notable were the baseline two dribble, pull-up J and his new-found strength playing around the basket. BTW that left-handed bounce pass by MWill in traffic to find Wright was a thing of beauty.


----------



## rundmc00

Aurelino said:


> Just caught the highlights on nba.com. Wright looked good from what I could tell. Most notable were the baseline two dribble, pull-up J and his new-found strength playing around the basket. BTW that left-handed bounce pass by MWill in traffic to find Wright was a thing of beauty.


The game give an indication that MWil, Adams and Wright are players. Now if our PF/C rotation gets it together...watch out.


----------



## Aurelino

rundmc00 said:


> The game give an indication that MWil, Adams and Wright are players. Now if our PF/C rotation gets it together...watch out.


I think people are also underestimating Mikki. He may not be be bulky but he's one of those pesky players who grab loose balls, rebounds and can run and dunk when needed. Need Boone back before we can say anything about the frontcourt rotation.


----------



## rundmc00

Aurelino said:


> I think people are also underestimating Mikkie. He may not be be bulky but he's one of those pesky player who grab loose balls, rebounds and can runk and dunk when needed. Need Boone back before we can say anything about the frontcourt rotation.


How about Basteon for the Pacers. Also Marshall and Powell had good stats. Their team is a mess but they do a good job getting random guys with potential.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Aurelino said:


> I think people are also underestimating Mikkie. He may not be be bulky but he's one of those pesky player who grab loose balls, rebounds and can runk and dunk when needed. Need Boone back before we can say anything about the frontcourt rotation.


 Thats true. There are some people who are going to way over estimate him (it seems once people hear a big guy is called athletic, all hell breaks losse), and there are some that will way under estimate him (saying he's a waste)....

But he can bring some energy and hustle, score a little around the hoop and get a few rebounds, which is always nice to have out there. As long as he can go out there and provide a few solid minutes when needed, I'll be happy.


----------



## rundmc00

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Thats true. There are some people who are going to way over estimate him (it seems once people hear a big guy is called athletic, all hell breaks losse), and there are some that will way under estimate him (saying he's a waste)....
> 
> But he can bring some energy and hustle, score a little around the hoop and get a few rebounds, which is always nice to have out there. As long as he can go out there and provide a few solid minutes when needed, I'll be happy.


He's a step up from Jabari! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

rundmc00 said:


> He's a step up from Jabari! :banana: :banana: :banana:


 :laugh:

Does anyone remember the story about Jabari and the allstar jersey? I think it was they were interviewing Vince about making the team right after they made the announcments, and Jabari came walking out of the locer room wearing his jersey and started talking about how great it was to finally be an allstar.


----------



## vcfor3

rundmc00 said:


> He's a step up from Jabari! :banana: :banana: :banana:


Yo man Jabari is a sick dunker. I remember when he was on an open fastbreak, it looked like he was gunna take the rim down with him.


----------

